# Favorite Rapper/rap group and why



## IAMDGK (Apr 17, 2008)

im gonna have to go with The Game or Lil' Wayne, they can freestyle crazy and theyre albums have always been sick


----------



## pharlow (Apr 17, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> im gonna have to go with The Game or Lil' Wayne, they can freestyle crazy and theyre albums have always been sick


old school stuff is always way sicker or try listening to imortal technique personally i think his flows are much sicker and every song has a meaning its sick


----------



## shadymyster555 (Apr 17, 2008)

tupac, lil wayne


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 17, 2008)

nate dogg, suga free, MJG, and dj quik - my favorite track is "bitches aint shit".


----------



## barrgemike (Apr 17, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> tupac, lil wayne


That's what i'm screaming ^^^^^


----------



## WiZ Kid (Apr 17, 2008)

Wiz Khalifa or Atmosphere


----------



## Wordz (Apr 17, 2008)

Cuz you can't touch this


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 17, 2008)

pac, big, face...


----------



## Mr. Marge (Apr 17, 2008)

Wu Tang Clan ain't nuttin ta fuck wit


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 17, 2008)

Mr. Marge said:


> Wu Tang Clan ain't nuttin ta fuck wit


 real talk.


----------



## Yeah (Apr 17, 2008)

Andre Nickatina, Pac, Styles P.


----------



## SZoll13 (Apr 17, 2008)

Dr. Dre - Has the beats, the flow, and the lyrics. Can't beat the original Chronic.


----------



## IAMDGK (Apr 18, 2008)

hell yea Dr. Dre is awesome, and i forgot all about Jeezy when i first posted haha


----------



## blitz (Apr 18, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> im gonna have to go with The Game or Lil' Wayne, they can freestyle crazy and theyre albums have always been sick


Lil' Wayne is tight because he's so fucking crazy, but The Game is just some corporate creation. Dr. Dre made 50 and The Game in the same vat.


----------



## blitz (Apr 18, 2008)

Mr. Marge said:


> Wu Tang Clan ain't nuttin ta fuck wit


Liquid Swords is probably one of my favorite albums ever.


----------



## apotsmokinsniper (Apr 18, 2008)

definately 50 cent and lil wayne. that shit gets me pumped


----------



## SZoll13 (Apr 19, 2008)

blitz said:


> Liquid Swords is probably one of my favorite albums ever.


Give me a vote for that too! 

...That was the night everything changed...


----------



## #1accordfamily (Apr 19, 2008)

haystak asdfkja;sdfjasdfasdf


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Apr 20, 2008)

damn i dont have any one fav. rapper. i think the best rap was early jay-z,nas,wu,mobb deep,big,big pun,pac,ice cube,snoop,bone thugs,UGK,outkast,goodie mob,scarface,cash money(hot boyz and big tymer) i can go on and on 
anyone listen to devin the dude? he's funny as hell and can spit

i HATE solja,webbie and all that type of crap. dj kahlad is a fat piece of shit,gayme is pretty sorry. alot of rap and what we hear on tv and radio sucks, too bad its not like wat it used to be


----------



## dirkadirka (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol yea I second 8ball and MJG. And I add Hypnotize/C.A.M.P. Posse/3-6 Mafia. Oh, and what about KRS one.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 20, 2008)

i gotta throw outkast out there too. they always have come up with original and creative music. they dont just follow what others are doing, and are not afraid to step outside what is considered the norm in hip hop.


----------



## blitz (Apr 21, 2008)

Senor SmokeAlot said:


> damn i dont have any one fav. rapper. i think the best rap was early jay-z,nas,wu,mobb deep,big,big pun,pac,ice cube,snoop,bone thugs,UGK,outkast,goodie mob,scarface,cash money(hot boyz and big tymer) i can go on and on
> anyone listen to devin the dude? he's funny as hell and can spit
> 
> i HATE solja,webbie and all that type of crap. dj kahlad is a fat piece of shit,gayme is pretty sorry. alot of rap and what we hear on tv and radio sucks, too bad its not like wat it used to be


i agree. practically everything out right now is just shitty ringtone rap, and I don't think it can even be called rap. I mean, Cam'ron and that whole crowd is real poppy, but he still spits a flow, so that's still rap, albeit gangsta rap for 15-year old suburban white kids.

this whole t-pain/hurricane chris crowd that just sings or chants over some shitty club beat can't even be called rap anymore: it has branched off totally. I'd say it has more in common with new jack swing, perhaps this new shit is merely gangsta new jack swing?


----------



## BayLegacy (Apr 22, 2008)

Papoose, Lil' Wayne, Ghostface, Notorious B.I.G., and UGK


----------



## HoLE (Apr 22, 2008)

IAMDGK said:


> im gonna have to go with The Game or Lil' Wayne, they can freestyle crazy and theyre albums have always been sick


I'm sorry,,I disagree,,,new stuff is shit,,really it is,,Ice-T,,KRS-1,,Public Enemy,,,if you wanna talk a lil newer,,Busta Rhymes rocks,,I listen to a wide variety of music,,and usually know almost all the lyrics word for word too what I hear,,too a billion songs,,I would be Siskell and Ebert all in one if it came to music grading,,,,todays rap is all about bling bling sex and murder,,old school rap mighta been the same,,but was told as a story to good old school beats,,todays beats suck,,most good rap has been put to a rock beat or better,,an old school hip hop or reggae song,,,,I kinda just gave up on new rap,,cuz there just isn't anything good out there now,,,,if you got something you think is amazing,,post it here,,and I'll check it out,,but it better be good,,cuz you'll get my opinion,,I ain't puttin it down,,but I ain't seen much new that catches my ear

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## BadBeach420 (Apr 22, 2008)

Project Pat and Three 6 Mafia


----------



## MagicBus420 (Apr 22, 2008)

Bigge ,Cypress HIll, Wu Tang


----------



## kg1203 (Apr 23, 2008)

d12 good rap not so much hardcore rap but with m,n,m he tops it off.also i got bizzares towel at the ambassador! ,,rip proof


----------



## bulldog (Apr 23, 2008)

Rap Sucks!


----------



## s|ean (Apr 23, 2008)

i listen to kmk,kingspade,potluck,andre nickatina,tech n9ne,dogboy,and run this shit.
Some of that is rap and rest is hiphop.


----------



## DWR (Apr 27, 2008)

Diabolic, blaq poet, Prodigy ( Mobb deep ) 

These are just mainly the people that have the best beats....

peace


----------



## DWR (Apr 27, 2008)

bulldog said:


> Rap Sucks!


^^ so does pop


----------

